# Anyone suffer from IBS?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

It sucks but the doctor thinks i have IBS. And i also learned that there is no cure for the condition lool sounds like something else i know. Im having what is known as a flare up and it is the most painful thing i have experienced in the stomach. How long is this flare ups supposed to last? This is seriously effecting my DP because im basically in all day going to the toilet. I feel very ill.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluke said:


> It sucks but the doctor thinks i have IBS. And i also learned that there is no cure for the condition lool sounds like something else i know. Im having what is known as a flare up and it is the most painful thing i have experienced in the stomach. How long is this flare ups supposed to last? This is seriously effecting my DP because im basically in all day going to the toilet. I feel very ill.


Try some probiotics that might help with your stomach.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I suffer from it, from time to time having very horrible cramps. Max. 3 times a week usually.

It's annoying, but it doesn't make life not livable


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Fluke said:


> It sucks but the doctor thinks i have IBS. And i also learned that there is no cure for the condition lool sounds like something else i know. Im having what is known as a flare up and it is the most painful thing i have experienced in the stomach. How long is this flare ups supposed to last? This is seriously effecting my DP because im basically in all day going to the toilet. I feel very ill.


maybe you should get tested for a food allergy or intolerance. sorry


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> It sucks but the doctor thinks i have IBS. And i also learned that there is no cure for the condition lool sounds like something else i know. Im having what is known as a flare up and it is the most painful thing i have experienced in the stomach. How long is this flare ups supposed to last? This is seriously effecting my DP because im basically in all day going to the toilet. I feel very ill.


If the NHS will pay for it, get yourself tested for COMT polymorphisms. People with val/met or val/val tend to suffer IBS. There are also connections with DP and DR as well as connection to having problems triggered by weed (DP, DR, panic). If you have either of these two, then you have hypodopaminergic activity. And if so, then you will have found a common source for most of your symptoms. It may lead to better treatment ideas.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yh it sounds a bit pathetic but the pain i have experienced over the last 10 days have been so severe ive been almost house bound. They have just started to stop only hurts in the mornings. I was worried it was my impendics at first and obviously being a hypochondria thought it might have been something even more serious.


----------

